# Bully Splash Bash Sept. 18th Romulus, MI



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a link it sounds like a lot of fun. Bully Splash Bash Mark your calendars for Bully Splash Bash! 
September 18, 2011
11 a.m. to 4 p.m.
Admission: free
Benefiting: Recycl-A-Bullz program

The 4th annual Bully Splash Bash is a fun-filled day to celebrate our bully breed friends and their loving families. Participants will learn about various dogs sports and will be given the opportunity to try their paw at it. There will be weight-pull, agility, dock-diving, and swimming. Contests, games and a doggie fashion show will round out this wonderful day of fun. 
For more information, please call 313943-2697. 
Coming from out of town? Get a discounted rate on pet friendly hotels in Romulus, or call 877-411-FIDO to speak with one of our pet travel experts!


----------

